# Asai PM Damascus Gyuto 240mm



## chef torrie (Mar 1, 2011)

All I can say is wow! I have been using it for almost a week now and the performance is ridiculously good. Best purchase I have made in a long, long time.


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

If you refer to this beauty:

Epicedge pick.





  








87914_1_b.jpg




__
ordo


__
Feb 21, 2014








My compliments, and my envy also.


----------



## chef torrie (Mar 1, 2011)

That's her. My first non western handle. Love it so far. How do u feel with western style handles vs Japanese style?


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

I use and love both. You will get used to wa handles very fast.


----------

